# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  اهداف البطولة

## حافظ النور

*السودان / الجابون
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* الجزاير /اوغندا
*

----------


## حافظ النور

* غانا /جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* زيمبابوى /النيجر
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* الكنفو الديمقراطية/الكاميرون
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* ساحل العاج / مالى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم يا حافظ يا ملك
وانشاء الله ما عدمناك
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*يعطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك العافيه يا حافظ شكرا على الفيديو
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكــــــــــور يا غـــالــــــــي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* السنغال / رواندا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* انقولا / تونس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا  يا حافظ شكرا على الفيديو
عمل رائع ومقدر 
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*مشكور   علي  المجهود  
*

----------


## جقدول

*
شكرا على هذا العرض الجميل لاهداف البطولة 

كمل جميلك كملوا ونزل الباقي 

تحياتي يا صفوة 
*

----------

